# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Elbasan, nis shpërndarja e laboratorëve virtualë

## ClaY_MorE

Drejtoria arsimore e Elbasanit ka startuar shpërndarjen e 125 laboratorëve virtualë, në të gjitha shkollat e formimit parauniversitar të qytetit. Sipas drejtoreshës së drejtorisë arsimore, Mimoza Matraxhiu, kjo nismë ndërmerret në kuadrin e informatizimit të shkollave, gjë e cila ka qenë dhe mbetet një prej prioriteteve të qeverisë aktuale.


_Ora News_

----------

